# Ironite



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

I did an application a little over a week ago at 3lb/1000 and got literally zero results? Could it be lack of rain? I've watered about 1.5" in the last week on it. My clay is rock hard and maybe it didn't get absorbed? Anyone else had this?


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

From what I've read, take a look at the pH. If it's too high, iron won't be available.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

I seem to get the best results with Ironite only when applied with Ammonium Sulfate. Something about that combo that really works wonders.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

thegrassisgreener said:


> I seem to get the best results with Ironite only when applied with Ammonium Sulfate. Something about that combo that really works wonders.


What rate do you throw that down?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ammonium Sulfate is that 21-0-0 fertilizer? Just want to make sure


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Ammonium Sulfate is that 21-0-0 fertilizer? Just want to make sure


Yes. Sometimes referred to as AS.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Ammonium Sulfate is that 21-0-0 fertilizer? Just want to make sure
> ...


Thanks as I mess things up enough... :thumbup:


----------



## xraydesigns (Apr 8, 2018)

@thegrassisgreener a thought just crossed my mind .... to add amonia to my chelated iron. I do use them both in my lawn just at separate times. I think it's worth a try so I'll b trying it.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

xraydesigns said:


> @thegrassisgreener a thought just crossed my mind .... to add amonia to my chelated iron. I do use them both in my lawn just at separate times. I think it's worth a try so I'll b trying it.


If it's chelated, it should work regardless of pH from what I recall. The ammonium sulfate is picky about pH.


----------



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

Jordan90 said:


> thegrassisgreener said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to get the best results with Ironite only when applied with Ammonium Sulfate. Something about that combo that really works wonders.
> ...


2.5lbs of AS and 2.5lbs of Ironite per 1,000sqft


----------

